# visitor visa rejected once.what to do?



## kanikap123 (Apr 29, 2011)

hi everyone...my husband is in melbourne and still awaiting for his PR..i went to stay with him on a 12months multiple entry tourist visa...according to this visa every 3 months i had to leave australia and then could enter again...so after first 3 months i went to malaysia for 6 days and entered back in melbourne..then after next 3 months i went to new zealand for 4 days....for the next time i got my visa extended while staying in australia...now i am in india since 3 months and i again applied for the tourist visa but this time my application got rejected....the reason being that the ministery is not satisfied with my application and they think it is not genuine enough.........i donot know what to do cuz it is very difficult for both of us to stay apart...i would be grateful if someone can help me...how can i again lodge my application???


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

What kind of visa is your husband on? If possible, he should add you as a spouse to his visa.

If they have rejected a tourist visa once, it is going to be very difficult to get one in the future. Maybe you should wait until he gets PR and then make a spouse visa application from India.

If you are still not sure what to do, you could consult a migration agent to give you more professional advice.


----------



## kanikap123 (Apr 29, 2011)

hi aussiegirl....thanks for ur reply...my husband is on a bridging visa C right now according to which he cannot leave the country till he gets his PR...and his PR is still under process....case officer appointed and medical done...just waiting for the final response from the authorities....the thing is that we have applied for the PR of canada and we are most likely to get it within next 6 months....and we donot wish to live in aussy anymore....so for the time he is there i want to go on tourist visa and not on a spouse visa cuz it is very expensive and time consuming (4-6 months)...there is no point in applying for spouse visa when we dont intend to settle there....what should i do???if i attach an affidavit signed by a CLASS 1 officer stating that i'll be back within 3 months...are there any chances of getting the visa???or any other way out??/
by the way i have mailed the australian high commission regarding the same...if i'll get a reply then willl let u knw...
thanks alot....


----------



## kanikap123 (Apr 29, 2011)

just had a word with the Australian immmigration officers in India...they say that I might get my visitor visa but there are 50-50 chances...she says that the authorities might grant me the visa before my husband gets his PR but after that I will only be legible to apply for spouse visa...what should i do??should i take a risk and again apply for the visitor visa for 3months???

please help me.......


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, if it were me, I would apply for a spouse visa anyway. You never know what may happen in the future. You say you don't want to stay in Australia anymore but who knows what could come up and you may find yourselves thinking about living in Australia again. 

If you are on his PR as his spouse, you wouldn't have to worry about getting visitor visas anymore.

Ultimately, it's your choice, so think wisely about it


----------

